# eskrima/kali in Houston?



## stauburn

I am wondering if anyone knows of in eskrima/kali instructors in the Houston area?


----------



## Mark Lynn

Al Garza has a school south of Houston in League City (?) this is where they have held the Modern Arnis Winter camps for the past several years.

Dr. Randy Shea who is one of the heads of the IMAF (International Modern Arnis Federation) lives down there as well.  Between Al and Dr. Schea there are several BB instructors in Modern Arnis in that area so you might find something that interests you.

FYI there are (last I knew) two Modern Arnis organizations that are refered to as the IMAF, maybe one is the IMAF inc.  Anyway this group is not the one with Jeff Delaney (nothing against Jeff here I'm just trying to point him to the right organization that is in the area).

Mark


----------



## lhommedieu

Stephen Young teaches Pekiti Tirsia Kali in Houston

Contact:  iamspy007@hotmail.com 

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## bart

Not Eskrima, but interesting nonetheless, John Clements(sp?) teaches renaissance and medieval weaponry in Houston.


----------



## Mark Lynn

bart said:
			
		

> Not Eskrima, but interesting nonetheless, John Clements(sp?) teaches renaissance and medieval weaponry in Houston.



That would be cool.

I know a guy from work who is into the renaissance thing and he knows a guy that teaches medieval weaponry somewhere near where we live (within an hour), I'd like to check out his classes but haven't found the time yet.

Mark


----------



## ikenpo

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> Stephen Young teaches Pekiti Tirsia Kali in Houston
> 
> Contact:  iamspy007@hotmail.com
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve Lamade



Is that a new development? I've emailed Mr. Young mulitple times and he has said he isn't teaching Pekiti right now or accepting students. His focus is on some internal style he's learning now (Tai Chi Sword maybe?). 

I'm currently holding a class on Wednesday mornings 10am - 11:30am. IMUA Kenpo, Pekiti Tirsia and Sayoc Kali with various influences from other systems, but the 3 bases are the only ones that I've had (and continue to have) any formal training in. Drop me a line if you are interested. 

Respectfully, Jason

p.s. Mr. Garza is a class act....


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga

Go to Tim Mousel's www.defend.net in Houston Texas and look up the Kali class schedule there. Stanley Phillips is the FMA instructor there. Trust me. The man knows his stuff!

Daniel Arola
Fayetteville, North Carolina
[Formerly of Houston TX and former FMA instructor @ Mousel's Self Defense Academy]


----------

